# Merlin Extralight - build complete & ride report



## fast ferd

After spending a few months buying the parts for my build, the bike came to life this past Saturday night. I found this '94 Merlin Extralight on eBay for $700 (frame/fork) with scarcely any mileage. The seller did a poor job with his auction, with an incomplete writeup and lousy photos. I took a chance and really lucked out.

My friend was kind enough to provide me with the rare period-correct dry transfer decals. We removed the originals with lacquer thinner. After applying the new ones, we applied a superior quality clearcoat using a tiny paintbrush.

Components:
Dura Ace 7900 group with 11-28 cassette
Dura Ace 7850 scandium wheelset
Kestrel fork attached with a Dura Ace 7410 headset
7800 pedals
Cinelli Titanium Grammo quill stem (yeah, I like quills):crazy: 
Kestrel EMS carbon fiber bars
Campy Record carbon fiber post
Fizik Arione titanium rail saddle
Michelin Pro Race 3 tires
Stella Azzura bar tape

Rode it 44 miles the next morning with nary a hiccup. Tiniest adjustments to the front derailleur, mostly alignment. And tightened the gear cables, too.

It rides like a dream. I love this bike already. It's the beginning of a long relationship.:14: 










I cannot seem to get a photo from my gallery to post here. Sigh...I give up.


----------



## AFS

Here's one of the pics from your gallery, looks great. Did you decide to go with the 7900 after seeing the frame's pristine condition?


----------



## fast ferd

Hey, thanks for uploading that, buddy! I wish I knew how to upload pics properly.

I originally planned to go with 7800, but decided to spring the extra $600 and take the 7900 plunge. IMHO, 7800 looks more pleasing aesthetically/overall, but 7900 seemed to match the whole package better. Ah...what do I know...I'm a guy.

She tips the scales under 17 lbs as you see it here and including bottle cages. How anybody manages sub-15 weights is beyond me. This is built to take some punishment with my 170 lb weight and occasional rough roads, so it's made with comfort and durability in mind.


----------



## AFS

The 7900 looks sharp on that polished frame. You really put together a top-notch hot rod.


----------



## stelvio1925

Great looking bike! Congratulations on the build. :thumbsup: I only recently purchased my own Extralight, and I'm finally enjoying the bike (winter came too soon after the purchase) . I'm confident you will too. Add it to the Merlin photo album thread.


----------



## ti bones

Beautiful bike, looks brand new! Nothing else looks like nude ti. Love the build, Enjoy!


----------



## fast ferd

*And my final $ tally*

Thanks for the kind words, all. I forgot to mention the dollar damage of about $4,000. Sometimes buying things piecemeal ends up costing more, but I think I snagged most all of the components for a low price. One good thing by doing this: it's sort of like a layaway plan, where my eagle eye wife barely notices the expenditures.:yesnod: 

You should know that the 7900 drivetrain is extremely quiet. Combine that with the whisper from the 7850 cassette body and you've got one stealthy ride.


----------



## Dumbod

Great looking bike. I particularly like the extra heft of the stem.


----------



## rook

Dang ferd! nice ride! What size is it? And how's it compare to the Kestrel that you have?


----------



## fast ferd

rook said:


> Dang ferd! nice ride! What size is it? And how's it compare to the Kestrel that you have?


Thanks. 52 ctc with a 53.5 top tube. The frame tips the scales at a pound lighter than my 200sci Kestrel. Smooth ride and not as stiff in the bottom bracket. I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## zigurate

fast ferd said:


> Thanks for the kind words, all. I forgot to mention the dollar damage of about $4,000. Sometimes buying things piecemeal ends up costing more, but I think I snagged most all of the components for a low price. One good thing by doing this: it's sort of like a layaway plan, where my eagle eye wife barely notices the expenditures.:yesnod:
> 
> You should know that the 7900 drivetrain is extremely quiet. Combine that with the whisper from the 7850 cassette body and you've got one stealthy ride.


It can be a bit hard to slip that past the wife, I think you've made a good choice congratulations on the ride.


----------



## spastook

A girl I train with picked up a 2001 Extralight off Craigslist a while back. All new 7800 grouppo. Carbon seatpost and bars, high end Easton wheels, no cheap shortcuts anywhere. Bike was mint,looked new she stole for $2,000. Oh yea and it tipped the scales at 17.1 lbs in a 55cm. I can't figure how they get these things down to 15lbs either. Cripes! the wheelset on this bike came in at 1473 grams. Even if you lopped another 200 grams with an uberlight wheelset she'd still come in at 16.5.


----------



## rook

spastook said:


> I can't figure how they get these things down to 15lbs either. Cripes! the wheelset on this bike came in at 1473 grams. Even if you lopped another 200 grams with an uberlight wheelset she'd still come in at 16.5.




You can only get down to 15lbs with a material other than titanium. Only carbon bikes are in the 15lb range.


----------



## spastook

rook said:


> You can only get down to 15lbs with a material other than titanium. Only carbon bikes are in the 15lb range.


Weight Weenies lists the 55cm Extralight at 1235grams. Which is in the ballpark of some carbon frames.


----------



## Tequila Joe

It is possible to get a Ti bike into the 15 pound range.

The 54cm Ghisallo has certified weights below 900 grams
The 56cm Archon weighs 1115 for a 56cm frame. (claimed)

My 56cm 2007 Vortex weighs in at 1140 grams (confirmed on my digital scale)
It weights 16.2 pounds with no "stupid light" components and heavy 1766 gram carbon clinchers. If I got a set of light tubulars and a lighter saddle, it could be right at 15 pounds.


----------



## fast ferd

FWIW, I think my '94 frame featured in my thread here weighed 1,270 grams on my own accurate digital scale. I did not use the lightest fork or wheelset, so likely gave away a lot of grams there. Evidently, the newer titanium frames weigh quite a bit less than the old ones.


----------



## spastook

That is a beautiful bike Fast Ferd. I'm certain that it must weigh under 18lbs from the components I see. Glad your not an obsessive weight weenie that thinks there is something not quite right with the universe if his frigging bike doesn't come under the UCI limit of 15lbs.


----------



## fast ferd

spastook said:


> That is a beautiful bike Fast Ferd. I'm certain that it must weigh under 18lbs from the components I see. Glad your not an obsessive weight weenie that thinks there is something not quite right with the universe if his frigging bike doesn't come under the UCI limit of 15lbs.


Thank you. It comes to 16.9 lbs as pictured. I estimated I could shave another pound and a half by:
1. Go to a lighter fork, using a threadless headset in the process. 4 ounces.
2. Use a clamp-on stem. 3 ounces
3. Uber light wheelset running tubulars. 10 ounces
4. Straight block cassette instead of the 11-28. 3 ounces.
5. Lighter saddle...ouch. 4 ounces.

That'd cost me well over a grand to get below 15.5. So, nah, I'll just suck in my gut when passing the girls.


----------



## dimsy

Really is beautiful. 

Your write-up really hit close to home as I had a similar e-bay experience in obtaining this frame. As soon as the guy put it up I e-mailed him and asked if he had a buy-it-now price, he did. $750 for an 02 extralight with a reynolds ouzo fork. The thing was in PRISTINE condition except for the decals which were starting to peel on the top tube and seat tube. I built it up using components I had from a previous bike and it's quite possibly the best riding bike i've ever been on. Mine tips in at just under 19 lb. I'd like to upgrade the wheels mainly, as the rest of the bike is pretty much ok, i was thinking of the Easton EC90 SLX wheelset (non aero profile). And upgrading the ultegra components to dura ace 7800, (calipers, shifters/levers, front derailleur) As well as going with the polished Deda bars/stem/seatpost. I am extremely disappointed with Selle Italia SLR Gel FLow saddle as it's wayyyy uncomfortable for any ride over 25 miles. I was thinking of biting the bullet and just getting a brooks (regardless of weight) swallow saddle. I hear nothing but glowing remarks of it and am sick and tired of crappy saddles (however light they may be).


----------



## nigel64

I purchased a Merlin Extralight in Febuary 09. Total weight inc pedals and 1 bottle cage 15.6 lbs The build as follows
Extralight Frame
Reynolds Ozzo pro fork Chris King headset
Easton EC90SLX3 bars
Easton EA90 stem 110
Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels
Campag Record 11 speed Carbon groupset
Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals
Fizik Arione Carbon Ti saddle
Easton EC90 carbon seat post
Conti GP400 tyres.
Truly stunning ride, will sadly be putting it away as the awful British winter weather is soon to arrive, and have to slum it on something Alu. Another point all those light carbon bikes won't be around when our Merlins are still going strong.


----------



## melusive

Congrats on the purchase. 
I'm kicking myself for not jumping on a opportunity a couple months ago. 
Some guy on craigslist sold his for 1500 and it was loaded with Chorus groupo.

now Im jealous of your ride.


----------



## nigel64

Here is picture from my gallery


----------



## CaliBuddha

There is a Litespeed Ghisallo floatin around weighing like 9- 10 pounds...


----------



## JohnInDenver

Nice find!

I purchased my early *exact year unknown* Merlin Extralight from a local guy 7 or 8 years ago for 900. The stickers were in bad shape and I'm not one to pay 52 bucks for replacements so it is now nude. I replaced the wheels, seat, fork and bars over time but the original DuraAce derailleurs and cranks remain. The bike sees 100/wk most of the year as a commuter and is by far my favorite. 










In fact the LiteSpeed Tuscany is rarely ridden these days.










But my pride and joy and the first nice bike I ever purchased way back in 1992 is my Merlin "basket bike". XTR all around with a 98 Judy retrofitted with an England Air kit in the front.


----------



## cbgthree

*Merlin manufacturing years by serial number*



> I purchased my early *exact year unknown* Merlin Extralight from a local guy 7 or 8 years ago for 900.


You can figure out the year your Extralight was made (if it was made before 2001) by referring to the chart at http://www.merlinbike.com/2006/classic/faq.aspx?ac=vw&id=1 . The serial number is etched into one of the rear dropouts.


----------



## redmasi

cbgthree said:


> You can figure out the year your Extralight was made (if it was made before 2001) by referring to the chart at http://www.merlinbike.com/2006/classic/faq.aspx?ac=vw&id=1 . The serial number is etched into one of the rear dropouts.


Thanks cbgthree... I've been waiting on Merlin CS to reply to my inquiry about an Extralight serial number. You just helped me out! 
The one I'm considering is a 2000... Hope that was a good year! :thumbsup:


----------



## cbgthree

*That page helped me out, too.*



> Thanks cbgthree... I've been waiting on Merlin CS to reply to my inquiry about an Extralight serial number. You just helped me out!
> The one I'm considering is a 2000... Hope that was a good year!


You're welcome, redmasi. I bought a '98 Extralight in Feb. 2007, and used this page to figure out the year. Still had the link in my Gmail. I was surprised to see the page still existed :thumbsup: (although it seems not to be linked from their site anymore).

I think the 2000-year frames have the S-curve seatstays. They look great! I wish my 1998 had them. (I'll just assume my straight stays make the rear triangle more solid. )


----------



## redmasi

cbgthree said:


> I think the 2000-year frames have the S-curve seatstays. They look great! I wish my 1998 had them. (I'll just assume my straight stays make the rear triangle more solid. )


Nada... the 2000 I'm looking at doesn't have the hourglass seatstays either. Read somewhere they began in 2001....

Says here that Merlin relocated to Chattanooga in 2000, so your '98 was amorously created at the original Merlin Metalworks in Cambridge, MA. That's pretty cool! :aureola: 
My s/n is later in the model year... so perhaps it's a Tennessean.

http://www.mombat.org/Merlin.htm


----------



## cbgthree

*Merlin: Made in Massachusetts*



redmasi said:


> Says here that Merlin relocated to Chattanooga in 2000, so your '98 was amorously created at the original Merlin Metalworks in Cambridge, MA. That's pretty cool! :aureola:


Yes, and as a nearly lifelong Massachusetts resident, I'm damn proud of that fact. Merlin owners around here still rue the day the company got shipped to Chattanooga. (Or, at least _I_ do ... )


----------



## spastook

Funny how the carbon craze has made so many riders dump their Merlins for short money. Especially when the logic behind investing so much cash into a frame was "this will be your last frame".This past June I posted that a woman I train with had picked up a 2000 Extralight with a 7800 grouppo for $2,000. This summer she too defected and put the 7800 group on her new Specialized SL2. The upside to this story is she sold the mint Extralight w/ Colnago Force fork to me for a paltry $400. I built it up as a singlespeed weighing in at 14.75 lbs w/o pedals.


----------



## rx-79g

Similar story. A 1996 Extralight 51cm with DA 7410 for $950. Almost unused. I parted out the bike and rebuilt it with Rival and modern fork. I've got light wheel components and a scale coming. I think it will end up in the low 16 range based on it's currrent weight.

The catalog lists 2.2 pounds for the 51 in '96. Teehee.


----------



## perrete

Hello everybody, this is my first post in this forum and I have selected this post because it has been very important for me since I started looking for a titanium frame.

I was born in Basque Country and now I live en Canary Islands (Spain) and I started riding bycicles when I was a child. 

After several months looking for a ti frame I got a Merlin Extralight with a 105 group and Mavic Helium wheels for 1100 euro. After some changes the bike is 6.78 kg (14.94 pounds) and still it can go lighter.

Merlin Extralight size 56
C Record qs with 12/26 cassette
Selle SLR 135
Edge Stem 90 mm
Maxś System Cougar handlebar
Diabolic 20 mm tubular rims with Schwalbe Durano
Stronglight Vulcan with FSA platinum bb
Time RXS carbon pedals
Nokon cables
Mr Control brakes



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I apologize for my written english.
Thank you for helping me to choosing this frame.


----------



## bobswire

Picked up this extralight frame a couple of weeks ago, went with Shimano 5700 105 and will be installing a threadless WoundUp fork soon.
Nothing the matter with the Time fork but want something that tracks a little bit surer while descending and install a 3T threadless stem and Ergosum bar.


----------



## perrete

bobswire said:


> Picked up this extralight frame a couple of weeks ago, went with Shimano 5700 105 and will be installing a threadless WoundUp fork soon.
> Nothing the matter with the Time fork but want something that tracks a little bit surer while descending and install a 3T threadless stem and Ergosum bar.



Very pretty bike. 
Wich fork will you buy?, I am looking for one lighter than mine.


----------



## bobswire

I'll be buying a Wound Up road fork with steel thread less steerer even though it's 100 grams heavier than the carbon steerer. I'm more concerned with my weight than the bikes.
FYI I'm a 147 lbs or 66.6 kilos. :^)


----------



## perrete

After several times going to plastic surgeon this is my old Merlin Xtralight. This is the most confortable bike I have ever ride.

Merlin Extralight size 56
C Record qs with 12/26 cassette
Selle SLR 135
Edge Stem 90 mm
Maxś System Cougar handlebar
Diabolic 20 mm tubular rims with Schwalbe Durano
Stronglight Vulcan with FSA platinum bb
Time RXS carbon pedals
Nokon cables
Mr Control brakes
Controltech Seat Post
Bianchi carbon fork (1") and BBB aheadset.


----------



## Cru Jones Columbus

*prices*

(I can't post an image or link because I have less than 10 posts, but if you want to see this bike search "merlin fixed gear" AND "black cloud"

I'm always amazed at what people pay for used bikes, but then again, I spend way too much time searching eBay for amazing deals. 

Right now I'm around $1,400 for the complete. The only brand new parts are tires, tubes, tape, top tube pad and seat. 

Funny story with my frame. About five years ago I saw this 1991 in mint condition with a carbon fork, Cane Creek headset, titanium bottom bracket and steel Salsa stem for $500. I was the only bidder for the entire auction, but I was sniped at the last second. 

Heart broken I emailed the seller and said if the buyer doesn't pay you, I will gladly pay his bid. A week goes buy (I was over missing the deal at this point) when the seller said the buyer backed out because the auction incorrectly advertised the headset as a Chris King headset.

I was so excited I almost drove from Columbus to Indianapolis to pick it up!

I ended up selling the fork and headset for $150 so for $350 I got a mint frame, titanium bottom bracket and the stem. 

The changes I've made since this picture was taken are a Boone 1/8" chainring, Brooks black leather tape, a black Litespeed seatpost clamp, White Industries freewheel (the fixed cog was left on), and an Ortlieb Mud racer saddle bag. 

Looking for ti spokes, a ti crank, and White Industries pedals w/ Brooks toeclips and strap if anyone has them ...


----------



## perrete

I think you can upload images if you cilc on "Go Advanced". I have less than ten posts and as you can see I have uploaded several images.


----------



## zx9rmal

Fast ferd, 
I enjoyed reading about your Merlin Extralight build. I recently got back to riding my Extralight. Looks as good as the day I had it built. Since I'm new to the forum and can't yet post a new thread, I need some info. My Extralight has Spinergy Rev X tubular wheels, with a freewheel. I want to replace the freewheel but I can't find one online. I'm looking for a straight 7 speed 13-21. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## perrete

Have you tried looking on ebay?


----------



## zx9rmal

Not yet but I will. Thanks.


----------



## biketom5

*Latest addition...Merlin that replaced LiteSpeed Ultimate*










I picked up a Merlin extralite frame/fork back in January and completed the build a couple of weeks ago. The seller told me it is a 2005, but from what researching I did, it's probably a 2004. The frame is in extremely nice shape...like it was hardly ridden! The headbadge is engraved as well as the rear dropouts and bottom bracket shell...nice touch. 
I have only been able to ride it on one occasion so far because our weather here has not been cooperating. This Saturday looks promising, no rain or snow, so a couple of us plan to get in a good long ride.


----------



## wsss

biketom5 said:


> .....The seller told me it is a 2005, but from what researching I did, it's probably a 2004. The frame is in extremely nice shape...like it was hardly ridden! The headbadge is engraved as well as the rear dropouts and bottom bracket shell...nice touch. ....


Also got an 04 or 05 at the end of Feb. Person claimed he rode it approx. 500 miles. I've ridden it three times now. Looks and rides very nice.


----------

